# Planted viv update and new mini viv



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi there, here are some updated photos of my babie cresties viv, and todays addition, 2 juvenile green anoles in a mini naturalistic viv :2thumb:


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

looks amazing...love it with the fish in as well:2thumb:


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you!  Added a new fish picture, forgot the one with the golden tetras and female siamese fighter :lol2:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Looks nice but how do you filter the water?

Also how are you heating/lighting the anoles? I can't see a basking spot or UV?


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Theres a false bottom which lets water freeflow to a filter accessible via the back left hand corner of the tank :]. And as for the anoles, they have a heat mat, and are next to the crestie tank for now to leach as much UV as possible until I pick up a fitting for theirs :2thumb: Besides, it's a temporary viv for them!


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh and I had a few Guppies die on me despite the conditions being technically correct for them. But the Golden Tetras and Siamese Fighters have been in there for a while now, and are doing really well. Got two pregnant Fighters and a bubble nest :no1:


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

i see that you have chosen not to listen about the ivy(unless the plant i see is different) nor the water or fish as i said before this isny a particualry safe set up for a crestie with overhanging braches above the water

are you not worried about any parasites or pathogens that the fish my be carrying or any substance that the fish may be producing that the crestie doesnt tolerate or vice versa

the anoles need uv and a basking spot an heatmat is not suitable for them due to them being arboreal uv does not penetrate glass so they will receive no uv from the crestie viv especially with them being juvenile they will still be growing so need the best uv and supplementing you can give them as they need alot to grow properly.

Im am not attacking you but your keeping is irresponsable after being informed of of potential hazards in you crestie viv you have ignored them and have then brought anoles which you have an incorrect setup for before buying more animals you should find out what they need and get it for them first you should also make sure that you current animals vivariums are satifactory.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

rase0121 said:


> i see that you have chosen not to listen about the ivy(unless the plant i see is different) nor the water or fish as i said before this isny a particualry safe set up for a crestie with overhanging braches above the water
> 
> are you not worried about any parasites or pathogens that the fish my be carrying or any substance that the fish may be producing that the crestie doesnt tolerate or vice versa
> 
> ...


I agree, your setups may look pretty but a heatmat is no good as a sole source of heat for anoles, and as Rase says, UV does not penetrate glass. I find it rather sad that you have put so much effort into making the viv look good but not bothered to install the correct heating and lighting before adding the anoles to the setup.


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

i love your set up, i think it looks great but i would be terrified in case the crestie fell into the water.
my dad use to breed tropical fish and they were hard work keeping them healthy etc, so with that on top of keeping your reps 100% ok in the same environment maybe just pushing it a wee bit.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

I think your vivs look beautiful and evidently alot of effort has been put into them. However, i do think Rase0121 raises some valuable points that you might want to consider. It would be a shame for all the effort to go to waste.


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree totally with rase0121's comments. In the wild cresties live on the ground in dry, barron flatlands completely devoid of any other life. 
In the almost unheard of situation where a crestie may find itself needing to come into contact with another reptile or, god forbid, a fish then they would naturally put on a full biohazard suit first and disinfect fully afterwards. I cannot see any biohazard suits or decontamination units in your viv. This is very irresponsible. 
Additionally, as mentioned, cresties in the wild never EVER see water and therfore I propose that all the water is removed from the viv. Also, unless harnesses or suitable handrails are provided, I feel that it would be best if any thing that may encourage climbing was removed.
Only by providing an empty, flat, dry vivarium devoid of all life will you be able to provide a truely natural habitat for your crestie. Plus it'll keep this lot happy so that'll be doubly good!

On the other hand rase0121, you could say that what this guy has created is a stunning looking and, from what I know of new caledonia, a fairly authentic recreation of a cresties natural habitat. Yes there's water, yes there's fish, but you'll probably find there are in the wild too! 

Mhbird, the crestie viv is wicked and I'm sure they love it! I will however echo the below concerns about the uv for the anoles. It won't go through glass so you're going to need to get that sorted asap. I wouldn't call it "sad" or "irresponsible" though as per some of the previous comments, just a mistake I'm sure. Don't worry, keep working hard and im sure that one day you will reach the levels of perfection and limitless knowledge that these guys appear to have achieved.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I completely agree with you stern69.

Brilliant viv yet again, but I also agree that they need to get their own UV a.s.a.p


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

stern69 said:


> I agree totally with rase0121's comments. In the wild cresties live on the ground in dry, barron flatlands completely devoid of any other life.


I Don't think you're right here, Cresties come from New Caledonia, and they inhabit dry to humid forest, here are a few pics of Tarona National Park in Colombia. This is a very close match.

There are typicly four types of tropical forest, Dry, humid, misty, and cloud, this is a pic showing all of the first three;










This is sea level going up to around 350 meters, These next two pics are of Dry and humid forest, this is the sort of habitat a Crestie will live in; 



















This next pic was taken at about 250 meters, and shows the higher misty forest in the back ground, this altitude would be their limit;










For anyone interested, this is cloud forest;










Still though, after all is said and done I personally wouldn't have that much water in a Crestie viv, but thats me. I would also worry about the small amount of water for the fish, (it's harded to keep fish alive in smaller aquariums).

As for the Anoles, you can kill two birds with one stone here, use a mercury vapour, uvb, uva, and heat : victory:

This is my Emerald Swift viv;










If you would like me to go into more detail on this sort of setup, let me know : victory:

Good luck

Jay


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

jabba1967 said:


> I Don't think you're right here, Cresties come from New Caledonia, and they inhabit dry to humid forest, here are a few pics of Tarona National Park in Colombia. This is a very close match.
> 
> There are typicly four types of tropical forest, Dry, humid, misty, and cloud, this is a pic showing all of the first three;
> 
> Jay


 
i think stern69 had sarcarsm in mind when he was posting that first paragraph:lol2:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

buddah said:


> i think stern69 had sarcarsm in mind when he was posting that first paragraph:lol2:


:lol2:

I must have left my sense of humour head in the other room DOH!

Jay


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry, my mistake. I genuinely thought that barron flatlands devoid of all life and with an abundant supply of biohazard suits, harnesses, guardrails and decontamination units was a cresties natural habitat. 

I've learnt something today.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

stern69 said:


> Sorry, my mistake. I genuinely thought that barron flatlands devoid of all life and with an abundant supply of biohazard suits, harnesses, guardrails and decontamination units was a cresties natural habitat.
> 
> I've learnt something today.


:2thumb: as i , water ...trees.... in a rainforsest?


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Well done on the lovely planted vivs, they look stunning :notworthy:

JUST A QUESTION! - WHAT YOU USING FOR YOUR BACKGROUND THAT THE PLANTS ARE ATTACHED TO, LOOK FAB.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

One hell of a viv! Ignore all the rubbish about too much water, we get the same in the phib section about dartfrogs but I have never had a problem. If the water area is proving a problem with the fish dying try killie fish. Killie fish live in shallow puddles that actually completely dry up in the wild so would be suited to your set up. I agree with all the comments about uv not passing through glass but what every one has missed is the fact that you have stated it is a temperary setup for the anoles. If the crestie does not like the viv dartfrogs would love it!:2thumb:


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

stern69 said:


> I agree totally with rase0121's comments. In the wild cresties live on the ground in dry, barron flatlands completely devoid of any other life.
> In the almost unheard of situation where a crestie may find itself needing to come into contact with another reptile or, god forbid, a fish then they would naturally put on a full biohazard suit first and disinfect fully afterwards. I cannot see any biohazard suits or decontamination units in your viv. This is very irresponsible.
> Additionally, as mentioned, cresties in the wild never EVER see water and therfore I propose that all the water is removed from the viv. Also, unless harnesses or suitable handrails are provided, I feel that it would be best if any thing that may encourage climbing was removed.
> Only by providing an empty, flat, dry vivarium devoid of all life will you be able to provide a truely natural habitat for your crestie. Plus it'll keep this lot happy so that'll be doubly good!
> ...


clearly you have not read the previous thread where i stated these dangers before i have said that Mhbird's keeping is irresponsable as they decided to keep a poisonous plant(Ivy) in the viv which i explained were poisionous and other members of this forum have had a crestie die from this plant after being misinformed.from what i remember you work in risk management therefor i do not see why you would put in a dangerous feature in the viv which could quite easily result in death which is completly unnessecary and is only there for aesthetic reasons on top of this add fish to the water which could also potentially result in cross infection(do you realise how heavily infected fish can be with parasites or pathogens?some of these may not show any symptoms on the fish which they may just carry) or contaminate the water which could cause harm to the crestie or vice versa. 

As for saying that we (or I) seem to believe we have perfect set-ups thats complete rubbish even the wild doesnt provide a perfect(and safe) enviroment the wild does have dangers in it(such as water) but these are to keep the ecosystem balanced you cannot compare things in crestiies natural enviroment to a captive enviroment as many cresties die in the wild which is the main thing a keeper tries to avoid. i would never suggest that i have a perfect enviroment but i would not put in unnessecary and dangerous feature that could cause death(Ivy,Water and fish) there is having risks in a viv then theres having unnessary dangers especially with such a young crestie


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i agree with above that you shuld avoid poisonous plants plants because if the feeders start to nibble at it and then get ingested by the gecko it may cause problems. but i would imagine that crix in the wild would feed on small amounts of poisonous plants plants and be past on up the food chain but as long as this poison doesnt concentrate then i wouldnt be harmfull, 

the vivs do look fantastic though i love how the water and land blend in so well.


----------



## asopeoprea (Oct 8, 2009)

great job! the fish and water feature look amazing!


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

buddah said:


> i agree with above that you shuld avoid poisonous plants plants because if the feeders start to nibble at it and then get ingested by the gecko it may cause problems. but i would imagine that crix in the wild would feed on small amounts of poisonous plants plants and be past on up the food chain but as long as this poison doesnt concentrate then i wouldnt be harmfull,
> 
> the vivs do look fantastic though i love how the water and land blend in so well.


In the past thread, I've stated that I do not feed my crestie in his tank. There are no insects in there at all. So the Ivy is harmless to it. The Ivy is out now, as it dries up too quick being too close to the UV bulb. If it wasnt for that I'd keep it in there.



exboyz04 said:


> Well done on the lovely planted vivs, they look stunning :notworthy:
> 
> JUST A QUESTION! - WHAT YOU USING FOR YOUR BACKGROUND THAT THE PLANTS ARE ATTACHED TO, LOOK FAB.


Here is the viv build thread, I made the background myself!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/406819-planted-vivarium-progress-crestie.html

Thanks for all the comments. What is it about internet forums that makes some people think their opinion is more valid than anyone elses? Rase; I suggest you spend less time arguing with people on the internet it can't be healthy for your animals to be around such stress. Very irresponsible.

Fact is I was sold these Anoles and told they were fine at room temp with no lights. In the shop they had loads with no lighting. I bought all the stuff (impulse.. ish) then got home and read up about them, and they will have UV by the end of today. And a bigger tank shortly.

As for the crestie he was curious about the water for about 10 minutes, jumped in a few times (and can swim very well) and has never gone near it since, as far as I know. 

When I build my tanks I have one thing in mind; to make a naturalistic and visually stimulating habitat that the animals will be happy in. You may consider temperature, humidity and uv ect to make your animals survive but how happy are they sat on tissue staring at blank walls? Its not that I don't consider the correct setup - thats what this is all about. As far as I'm concerned my crestie setups are perfect for them, they are extremely active and great little feeders. The lack of UV on the anole tank is simply due to me being misinformed by the shop.

Thank you for the positive and helpful comments, appologies for my lack of interest in your comments rase. I must admit I didnt even read past the first line of your last one.


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

You tell em mate! 

Have you ordered any biohazard suits yet though...? :2thumb:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

mhbird said:


> In the past thread, I've stated that I do not feed my crestie in his tank. There are no insects in there at all. So the Ivy is harmless to it. The Ivy is out now, as it dries up too quick being too close to the UV bulb. If it wasnt for that I'd keep it in there.
> .


 
sorry dont get me wrong i wasnt having go: victory: it was only an opinion , you clearly know what your doing with the amount of work and detailing youve put into it . like i said i think your viv is fantastic :2thumb:.


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

buddah said:


> sorry dont get me wrong i wasnt having go: victory: it was only an opinion , you clearly know what your doing with the amount of work and detailing youve put into it . like i said i think your viv is fantastic :2thumb:.


Yeah sorry my tone was more aimed at others, not you :lol2:
Cheerssss


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

stern69 said:


> You tell em mate!
> 
> Have you ordered any biohazard suits yet though...? :2thumb:


Oh and no I havent  I should sort my life out I know :lol2:


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

looks quality mate


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

i LOOOOVVVEEEEE This tank, It's inspired me to do the same for my crestie 9always wanted a tank with fish mixed in )

I love the way it looks like you've taken abit of outside and perfectly put it together in a smaller area 

100x's well done!

Love how well that moss seems to be doing!!!!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

why not place the anoles in the planted cresty tank im sure i read a care sheet that mentioned that they like water and then make a visualy stunning but safe tank for the crestys?


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

mhbird said:


> Thanks for all the comments. What is it about internet forums that makes some people think their opinion is more valid than anyone elses? Rase; I suggest you spend less time arguing with people on the internet it can't be healthy for your animals to be around such stress. Very irresponsible.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the positive and helpful comments, appologies for my lack of interest in your comments rase. I must admit I didnt even read past the first line of your last one.


This is a forum everyone has different opinions if you dont like that fact then tbh you should be on here.I dont spend time arguing on forums alot i stated what i believe is not right with your set-up what you do with it is your choice i wasnt arguing i was just surprised that you didnt listen about the IVY which i though you still had in the set-up.There is other ways of the ivy poisoning the cresty rather than direct ingestion or by a cricket.If you dont like recieving any negative feedback then why spend any time on a forum simply dont post.

Oh and btw yes it is very irresponsible to put a poisonous plant in a viv knowing it was poisonous and its also irresponsible impulse buying and listening to 1 source of information on the care of a species without doing further research first.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

The problem with "any" viv build is there will always be opinions on design, many on here have voiced their opinions, (me included), so why not let it lie, and stop messing up someones viv build thread with petty arguments.

If you want to see a viv build thead that got out of hand, then check out the "pimp my viv" thread. : victory:

Jay


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

rase0121 said:


> This is a forum everyone has different opinions if you dont like that fact then tbh you should be on here.I dont spend time arguing on forums alot i stated what i believe is not right with your set-up what you do with it is your choice i wasnt arguing i was just surprised that you didnt listen about the IVY which i though you still had in the set-up.There is other ways of the ivy poisoning the cresty rather than direct ingestion or by a cricket.If you dont like recieving any negative feedback then why spend any time on a forum simply dont post.
> 
> Oh and btw yes it is very irresponsible to put a poisonous plant in a viv knowing it was poisonous and its also irresponsible impulse buying and listening to 1 source of information on the care of a species without doing further research first.


Shhhh :whistling2:


----------



## adam151082 (Apr 4, 2009)

Woow, dispite wht people say i would be over the moon wih someting like that. Pm me a price to build one if i supply a 3ft x1.5ft base exo.:notworthy:


----------

